# Fins Spin Braid



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone tried this braid? It’s supposed to be a 4 strand wrapped around a center strand specifically for spinning gear.


----------



## Alx77 (Aug 4, 2021)

I use Fins WindtTamer - No regrets, no problems.


----------

